
Clear for beer: Biometrics provider now enables alcohol purchases at events - SnowingXIV
https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/06/clear-for-beer-biometrics-provider-now-enables-alcohol-purchases-at-seahawks-and-mariners-games/
======
jaxtellerSoA
Uhh...no thanks. I don't need, or want, any company tracking my alcoholic
purchases via finger print.

~~~
SnowingXIV
Right? I can see the appeal of convenience by being able to purchase drinks at
a pool bar or something so you don't need to carry ID/cards on you but at what
cost? Payment by fingerprint (even though we do that through our phones
currently) but at a physical device controlled by someone else feels
dystopian.

